# e-mail



## Jriveradg (Apr 21, 2013)

Does anyone know if I can shut off the e-mail alert. I receive a e-mail everytime theres a thread post.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 21, 2013)

Top left says "User CP" you can edit your options there.  Take some time and wander through there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 21, 2013)

It's under Edit Options, Messages and Notifications


----------



## Jriveradg (Apr 21, 2013)

Omg, thank you my phone was driving me crazy. I completely had forgotten there was a website attached to the app. I would have never thought of visiting the website. Once again thank you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 21, 2013)

You're welcome


----------

